# Please fix the Zoom issue with Streaming



## ramiss (Jan 30, 2014)

This is a very annoying problem, and I'm surprised nobody else has mentioned it.

First. .. the Zoom button is too easy to hit accidentally. It needs to be hidden in a menu or add a confirmation dialogue. My family is constantly adjusting the Zoom without meaning too, which razzles my ocd.

Which leads me to...

Second... zoom doesn't work in streaming apps (Netflix, Amazon etc) you have to exit back to live tv, adjust zoom and go back to streaming. This seems like a major oversight. 

Richard


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

I 100% agree... as I accidently touched it and did not realize it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have mentioned it repeatedly since Netflix was first added to the S3 units back in 2007. They still haven't fixed it. 

On the plus side it doesn't effect HD and most everything on Netflix is HD these days so it's not an issue very often.


----------

